# Question about cantering...Please. =)



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, usually in English we pretty much sit the canter, & rise at the trot (although we do sitting trots too). I've never done the 'rising' canter...although I have heard of it before. It's possible, I've just never done it. It's not very common. Anyway, in an English saddle, when you canter, sit it. We never rise. Make sure your heels are down & back, & sit deep (not leaning back, though)- hope I helped!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> So, someone actually told me about something called a "rising canter." I know how to ride a rising trot, but I didn't know there was such thing as a rising canter.
> 
> Anyone want to enlighten me on this?
> 
> ...


You usually sit or do two point in the canter.

Treading or rising is mostly done in the game of Polo.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I've seen a few people 'post' the canter, but from what I've seen it seems like it's mainly small children. My guess is that it either 1. helps the kid stay with the rhythm of the horse or 2. helps kid help the horse maintain it's rhythm? Not sure. I always thought it was weird. I tried it once for fun and it was actually easier just to sit.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually, posting the canter is quite common in the jumping ring (not at all in the show ring for hunters, but they might post their canter in the warmup ring or at home) and I very commonly see it with riders in the top levels posting for the first few strides of their round.

What it does is create a nice rhythm for you and your horse to follow. Instead of having to count a very quick 123 beat, you now only have to count a slower 1-2 beat. 
Think of your posting trot - when you want a nice rhythm, you post to that rhythm and get your horse to follow it, right? Why not at a canter as well? Since the legs are moving quicker, and establishing an even-numbered beat (1-2 instead of 1-2-3) is easier, it's easy to post. You just rise every second stride. It feels really really weird at first, but after many hours of doing it, it will come naturally. 

There is a method behind the madness!! I have used it on many horses, and the main reason is to establish a rhythm. 1-2-1-2-1-2-jump-1-2-1-2-1-2-jump... you get the idea. Think of a metronome - there are really only 2 ticks, right? That's what makes it easy to follow.
Another reason you might want to post the canter is to develop a stronger lower leg - posting is work!! It does help with balance a little as well, as it is such a strange sensation.

Here is a good video:


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> YouTube - Posting Canter


Great video JustDressageIt!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow that video is cool! and now that I think about it, it DOES seem like it would make anticipating the jump easier! I may have to try that (once I actually get to the point of teaching Sandie how to jump...oh yeah, and canter! lol) ;-)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting video. The rider is standing in her stirrups to balance herself into two point.

Here is a video of a person practicing Polo where they sit most of the time then rise to swing the stick. Referred to as treading or "rising" in the canter.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I call a posting canter when you sit one stride rise the next, alternating. I see polo riders doing it and I do it in the jumper ring when my pony is going mental. I also see it a lot in the jumper ring after the rounds as the rider wants to slow the horse down or in "victory laps" too.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The video I posted was of a beginnerish rider so she isn't using herself absolutely flawlessly but it demonstrates the idea well. I absolutely do use this method when needed, and think it is handy to have 'in your toolbelt' as my old trainer would say.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

As already explained, posting the canter can be very helpful in learning the rythm and helping to count strides between fences or canter poles. It can be helpful for a beginner rider that is having trouble sitting the canter nicely.

It's also a great exercise for riders having issues getting up and out of the saddle for a jump.


----------

